# o-ring for classic solenoid valve



## Steve_M (May 26, 2018)

Greetings from Canada!

I'm overhauling a used classic (late 90's gold model) that I recently purchased and it seems that the solenoid valve assembly is missing the main o-ring seal. It looks to be around 18mm in diameter but not sure of how thick it needs to be. I do know that a 2mm ring is way too bulky and wont allow the valve housing to thread back into the base. Finding a 1mm o-ring in that size is also proving to be a challenge and I'm not even sure that's the correct thickness.

Any advice would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Steve_M said:


> Greetings from Canada!
> 
> I'm overhauling a used classic (late 90's gold model) that I recently purchased and it seems that the solenoid valve assembly is missing the main o-ring seal. It looks to be around 18mm in diameter but not sure of how thick it needs to be. I do know that a 2mm ring is way too bulky and wont allow the valve housing to thread back into the base. Finding a 1mm o-ring in that size is also proving to be a challenge and I'm not even sure that's the correct thickness.
> 
> ...


Welcome,

There's a parts diagram for the classic here that covers both the 240v & 120v variants.

If you search for 'WGADM0041/022' you should get a more local site for the solenoid o-ring.


----------



## Steve_M (May 26, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Welcome,
> 
> There's a parts diagram for the classic here that covers both the 240v & 120v variants.
> 
> If you search for 'WGADM0041/022' you should get a more local site for the solenoid o-ring.


Hi,

Thanks for the parts diagram. The o-ring I'm looking for is not listed on the diagram. It's inside of the solenoid valve assembly and it should be about 18mm

The gaskets you listed are for mating up the solenoid valve to the group head.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Yeah, thats a tricky one. Ive never seen it mentioned anywhere and thankfully never needed to find one during my refurbishments. Looks like a Viton (green from memory?) and possibly Gaggia users group have some hints?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If it's the o-ring between the valve shaft & body, just use teflon tape.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Gaggia don't sell them as a part. Would use plenty ptfe tape


----------

